# Battlefront und Battlefield 4/1 Mitspieler.



## mauhdl (21. September 2016)

Hallo suche ein paar Mitspieler für die oben genannten Spiele auf Origin, ich bin 29 fast 30 Jahre alt und suche ab 20 Jahre Leute zum Zocken. 
Könnt mich gerne adden Danke. 

Origin ID: mauhdl2


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xfire89x (26. September 2016)

Hey, 

ich adde dich mal die tage. Hab SW-b und BF 1 werde ich mir auch zulegen. Zockst du mit TS?


----------



## mauhdl (29. Oktober 2016)

Kann man machen,wie ist deine Id?


----------

